# Mad Cat House, Worchester. March 2014



## cunningplan (Mar 9, 2014)

Was told about this by yawningcat, whos also know as madcatlady and as I have no information on what this place was, I decided to call it Mad Cat after her.
I know I keep on about racing, but I work up the track as well as race and with the season only a few weeks to go, I had to go for a training weekend and I hate wasting any spare time I have, so as we were going to be finished by midday I called it on the way home (I also visited another couple of places over the weekend)
This place was a little well derped with a very unsafe stairs and upstairs there were lots of nice bits still there. Towards to end of my visit a dog turned up, so I thought there would be its owner turning up soon, I didn't see anyone on the way out so could have been a stray (Or even a fox as I didn't get a good look through the bushes)



I know I cant show cars and that on here, so you can see them in the full set here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157642113518765/


























































http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2849/13043199324_f406820c2d_b.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7363/13042998323_ac0526aa30_b.jpg









































That's all folks and don't forget to have a look at the set


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Chaos is the only word I can think of,so many treasures lurking everywhere the full set reveals all,superb report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 9, 2014)

great pictures..lots of stuff in here.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2014)

Lovely stuff mate, must fly my wings this way I reckon


----------



## yawning_cat (Mar 10, 2014)

Great photos Mr.Cunningplan, the history is a little sketchy on the place but as far as i know the house was lived in by a man with his mother, she died and he then went on to meet a lady friend and literally walked away from the house leaving everything behind. It looks like its really deteriorated since my first visit, if I get time ill dig out the original photos from about seven years ago.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 10, 2014)

Lots left there. Good work CP


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Didn't expect much inside, quite suprising!
Great set of pics..


----------



## krela (Mar 10, 2014)

Mad little place.

The bottle of pickled stuff is becoming almost as ubiquitous as the chair shot!


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Liking it, great find!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2014)

Where there's not porn, there's always pickled goods, and old alcohol bottles of questionable content! 
Brilliant shots, you've picked the details out of the mess! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 10, 2014)

Those chequed pattened crockery were garage freebees from I think Texaco. 

My parents had some, & might still be around somewhere.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 13, 2014)

Ace!! Love these kind of places the best . You've done a great job showing us round.. I feel left out though I've still to see urbex pickles and such haha


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 14, 2014)

This place is certianly old and been left a long time, 1993 on the calender there! Dare you to try a urbex pickle?! lol


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Mar 14, 2014)

Those old Dynohubs are pretty rare these days. Fitted to many a Raleigh cycle of yesteryear! A first class piece of kit too, both my late mum and myself had cycles with these on back in the 1970's


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 14, 2014)

UrbanX;282779 old alcohol bottles of questionable content![/QUOTE said:


> The demijohn with the Spanish Sherry label in photo 21 could indicate a resident with a serious drinking habit. The stuff was even cheaper than home brew and tasted much worse. The colour of the present contents pretty well matches that of the original!


----------



## fannyadams (Mar 15, 2014)

This place is ace! Thanx. We used to have those Texaco storage jars too. Bet those urbex pickles are well tasty. As long as they haven't gone mushy, they'd be a welcome addition to any Ploughman's Lunch!


----------



## Partypebbles (Mar 15, 2014)

Houses always make me sad for some reason. But your photos are brilliant.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 4, 2014)

Brilliant!! Such a fab location. I weren't keen on the sound of those floor boards! :/


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 4, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> Brilliant!! Such a fab location. I weren't keen on the sound of those floor boards! :/



I heard  nor was I


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 4, 2014)

The floors are fine, dunno what's wrong with you both  of course my report up soon


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 4, 2014)

9 stone wet  or 12 plus


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 4, 2014)

Hahaha!!!! 9 stone?? Surely he ent that heavy that mockingbird chap is he?


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 5, 2014)

On my mega road trip, if just to touch that pram  great report fella!


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 6, 2014)

liking that lots


----------

